# White Spot on Heads of Tetras



## Yoshiko75 (Aug 8, 2012)

A couple weeks ago, I bought six red eyed tetras and introduced them into my 36 gallon freshwater tank. My other tank inhabitants include six cory catfish, four platys, and a gourami. The day after I added the tetras, I noticed a big white spot on a tetra's head. It does not appear to be fuzzy, and it is about the size of the fish's eye. I treated the tank with Melafix for about a week, but it did not help. Since then, the white spot has now appeared on a couple of the other tetras, but has not spread to any of the other types of fish. The smallest tetra in the tank died without showing any signs of disease. Today, I started treating the tank with Pimafix.

One time, I saw the spot on a tetra "fall off" in the water. Where the white spot used to be, it looked like a sore area that was still slightly white. By the next day, the spot was back.

Tank has been up and running with no other issues for several months.

Tank size: 36 gallons
NitrIte: 0
NitrAte: 20
PH/GH/KH: 6.0 / 30 / 0
Cycled,yes or no: yes
Number of fish: 16
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT): Singular white spot only on tetras
How often between fish additions: a couple weeks
Waterchange schedule: weekly
Tank temp: 76 fahr.

Any ideas what the white spot could be? Think it will spread to my other fish? I was surprised that it has been almost three weeks and it has not yet spread to the other types, nor have any of the fish with the spot died.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll go with Lymohocystis or columnaris.
The columnaris is bacterial,the lymphocystis is viral. 
Lymphocystis
Columnaris in Aquarium Fish | Fungus & Saprolegnia | Treatment | Prevention


----------



## Yoshiko75 (Aug 8, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I'll go with Lymohocystis or columnaris.
> The columnaris is bacterial,the lymphocystis is viral.
> Lymphocystis
> Columnaris in Aquarium Fish | Fungus & Saprolegnia | Treatment | Prevention


I'm thinking it might be lymphocystis. Since my last post, it still has not spread to any other fish, but the white spots now are pinkish and almost look bloody. I had continued using the Pimafix, but I saw no effect from it. At this point, I'm going to assume it's the lymphocystis and isolate the tetras showing the virus.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It is just my opinion,but the melafix and primafix products are BUNK! they haven't proven themselve in my fishroom and I'll never buy one them again.Large and frequent water changes would be my best advice.


----------

